# toy boy



## Malou

pour eviter les eternels 'anglicismes' , comment  dire 'toy-boy' en francais?


----------



## Bastoune

Un "toy-boy" est un gars qui est exploite' par une femme plus agee.

"_*Gigolo*_"  ?


----------



## Don Keyshot

J'ai rencontré une fois l'anglais 'toy boy' dans un texte français où il s'agissait de jeunes hommes embauchés par un café dansant parisien pour danser avec des dames d'un certain âge.  En ce contexte, la traduction 'gigolo' me paraît exacte. Toutefois, 'toy boy' en anglais (du moins en Amérique du Nord) me semble suggérer une liaison de plus longue durée entre un jeune homme et une femme plus âgée qui se distrait et se vante même un peu de sa 'possession'.  Un 'sugar daddy' féminin, si vous voulez.  Est-ce le mot 'gigolo' peut exprimer cette nuance aussi?


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
La liaison entre une femme et un gigolo peut durer longtemps, la caractéristique est que cette liaison est source de revenus ou, au moins d'avantages matériels, pour le gigolo.
Hope it helps!


----------



## Malou

Don vous avez raison je crois pour le sens du mot--je ne suis pas sure que gigolo et toy boy soit identique mais si j'etais une Immortelle a la recherche d'un jeune compagnon-et forcement repugnant toute forme d'anglicisme,je serais contente d'employer le mot gigolo s'il me procurait quelque plaisr anticipe!


----------



## Bastoune

Dites donc, j'ai vu l'expression "*un* *garçon*-*jouet" *utilisé sur un ou deux sites internet, en fait:

http://www.lecargo.org/html/interview/tencents.php

J'ai fait une recherche sur GOOGLE de "*garçon*-*jouet*" rien que pour voir ce que cela donnerait, puis j'ai découvert qu'il y a du monde qui emploie cette expression.


----------



## Don Keyshot

J'aurai sans doute mieux fait d'orienter ma question sur la nature de la relation plutôt que sa durée.  En effet, ma chère épouse se permet parfois de m'appeler son 'toy-boy', ce qui ne me déplaît pas.  L'expression sembler se prêter facilement à la plaisanterie. Il ne serait pas de même si elle m'appelait son gigolo - surtout en public.


----------



## edwingill

I take toy boy to mean a male lover who is much younger than his partner, whereas a gigolo is a male lover who is usually *paid* to be the lover of his partner. I would use for toy boy *jeune amant*


----------



## timpeac

edwingill said:
			
		

> I take toy boy to mean a male lover who is much younger than his partner, whereas a gigolo is a male lover who is usually *paid* to be the lover of his partner. I would use for toy boy *jeune amant*


 
Me too - If in French "toy boy" has come to mean someone who is paid then I would say that is a misunderstanding of the original term (like footing, babyfoot, shampooing, parking, roller, flipper, etc etc )


----------



## Cath.S.

Bastoune said:
			
		

> Dites donc, j'ai vu l'expression "*un* *garçon*-*jouet" *utilisé sur un ou deux sites internet, en fait:
> 
> http://www.lecargo.org/html/interview/tencents.php
> 
> J'ai fait une recherche sur GOOGLE de "*garçon*-*jouet*" rien que pour voir ce que cela donnerait, puis j'ai découvert qu'il y a du monde qui emploie cette expression.


Voyons donc quel monde exactement emploie cette expression.

La première page de recherche Google annonce en haut de première page 55 résultats, mais nous savons d'expérience, sur WR, que ce n'st pas ce premier chiffre qui compte mais le nombre de pages réellement affichées :
_Pour limiter les résultats aux pages les plus pertinentes (total : 71), Google a ignoré certaines pages à contenu similaire._

_Sur ces 71 résultats, 49, dont les 18 premiers, mènent à des sites consacrés à l'industrie du jouet. (ex. _Poupée *garçon Jouet* Premier âge Cheval à bascule)
Sur les 22 restants, 12 sont des sites pornos qui emploient franchement n'importe quel terme-choc, s'il semble pouvoir retenir l'attention du client potentiel.

Restent 10 pages.

10. Une traduction approximative et littérale de chanson qui contient ces vers :
Leurs genoux deviennent faibles
Toutes les fois que je suis autour

9. Le site dont tu donnes le lien est la traduction (apparemment non-professionnelle) d'une interview avec les membres d'un groupe américain, elle est truffée d'anglicismes

8. Lien périmé - on ne saura jamais, peut-être était-ce pertinent

7. Un commentaire non disponible sur un livre de photographies de Germaine Greer Les Garçons - Figures de l'éphèbe (on reste dans le domaine de la traduction)

6. En dépit des meilleurs efforts d'Enfant Kamikaze, Dan Paysan a perdu son match et le massif Tomassino se prépare à " récompenser " le Garçon-Jouet de Westmount pour son échec. c'est le surnom d'un catcheur professionnel (Wrestling) traduit par le membre d'un forum consacré à ce sport.

5. Voir 7. mais la page est cette fois disponible les vicissitudes du bel adolescent - garçon jouet Les termes sont exactement les mêmes dans toutes les publicités pour ce livre (qui font partie des pages ignorées par Google puisqu'elles affichent le même texte à la virgule près.

4. Traduction / explication du journal Le Matin
Traité de «toy boy» (garçon jouet) depuis qu'il vit avec Demi Moore (42 ans), Ashton Kutcher (27 ans) n'en reste pas moins amoureux

3. Ce lien annonce que nous pourons tout savoir sur _le garçon jouet d'Amy_ mais lorsque le lien mène en fait à une sorte d'annuaire commercial que je ne posterai conc pas ici.

2. *Bobbie:* (Elle lui prend le portfolio des mains.) Laisse les photos du garçon-jouet. Script d'un épisode des aventures de Joey, encore une traduction mot è mot.

1. Même chose qu'en 2, mais sur un autre site.

Ma conclusion: ce terme est manifestement un pur calque, peu répandu de surcroît et je déconseillerais donc son emploi.

*Gigolo, éphèbe*, *jeune amant* voire *giton* peuvent convenir selon le contexte.

Quant à moi, je proposerai ceci :
*garçon d'agrément.*


----------



## Joelline

As an American, I have to say that I've never heard of "toy-boy"; it's BOY-TOY, as far as I know, so the French *garçon Jouet* is a literal translation.


----------



## MarcB

Joelle,
quelque anglicismes en francais, toy-boy(boy toy) talkie-walkie (walkie talkie) etc.


----------



## online9

MarcB said:
			
		

> Joelle,
> quelque anglicismes en francais, toy-boy(boy toy) talkie-walkie (walkie talkie) etc.


 
Joelle is right that in English it's boy-toy.  What a strange phenomenon that the French version of such phrases would reverse them.  Does anyone know why this happens?  Any other examples?


----------



## edwingill

online9 We use toy-boy in England. I think boy-toy is the American version Seehttp://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=toy+boy
http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=boy%20toy


----------



## Malou

Don Keyshot said:
			
		

> J'aurai sans doute mieux fait d'orienter ma question sur la nature de la relation plutôt que sa durée. En effet, ma chère épouse se permet parfois de m'appeler son 'toy-boy', ce qui ne me déplaît pas. L'expression sembler se prêter facilement à la plaisanterie. Il ne serait pas de même si elle m'appelait son gigolo - surtout en public.



oui merci a toutes et a tous - reflexion faite  je prefere 'jeune amant' qui n'implique pas une relation financiere,exploitation etc . le terme 'jeune ephebe' 
me parait delicieux aussi mais on ne pourrait l'employer pour parler de son amant ..on le convoiterait de loin!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Wow! Toutes ces recherches minutieuses et si scrupuleuses ! Je reconnais bien là ton professionnalisme.  
Je me demande si tu en aurais fait autant pour "garçon-coiffeur" !?  
Sinon, ma contribution pour toy-boy : "jeune étalon".


----------



## Don Keyshot

I agree with edwingill - "toy-boy" seems more common in Canada as well, but I wouldn't consider myself an expert in the field.  A few quick calculations from Google results suggest that "boy-toy" is far more common.  Drawing any sociological conclusions from this statistic might be offensive, though.  Grammatically, the edge should go to "boy-toy".  "Toy" is a logical noun and "boy" the better substantive adjective.  The opening post in this thread did ask about "toy-boy" though!


----------



## Bastoune

"Toy-boy" (a boy who is a toy) and "boy-toy" (a toy for boys) are TWO DIFFERENT THINGS.

The former is a _*male*_ who is sort of the sexual play-thing of an older woman (sort of a "kept" boy) -- ex. Ashton Kushner is said to be the *toy-boy* of Demi Moore.

The latter is a *female *who is sexually provocative -- ex. the singer Madonna was referred to as a *boy-toy* (and even wore a belt-buckle with this term on it) back in the 1980s.

That term "*garcon-jouet*" is just a direct translation of "toy-boy" that someone decided to use. I can't imagine why its usage seems to traumatise a certain poster so much!

"Jeune amant" does not convey the strictly and solely "sexual" nature of the relationship that "toy-boy" implies ("amant" is a "lover" -- and "toy-boy" is more like a younger guy exploited for his sexual abilities, not for love...)

So far, Karine's contribution is the best: "JEUNE ETALON"!


----------



## timpeac

I must admit that I had not heard the term boy-toy before this thread, so can't really comment on that. However, I think that a toy-boy doesn't necessarily need to mean anything other than the fact that the man is younger than the woman (not that it is a purely sexual thing - the young gardener for example popping in for "tea" at 11am when the husband is at work).

When I was at school and in my teens "toy-boy" would be uniformly used to describe a boy even a year younger than the girl he was going out with. Now towards the end of my twenties, I think a man having the first number of his age lower than the woman would be described as a toy-boy - and not necessarily in a disparaging way, just a factual way. "She's got herself a new toy-boy" to me would mean "she is dating a man significantly (>5years? >10 years? not sure) younger than her. The opposite being a sugar daddy - equally which doesn't need to convey anything more than the fact the man is a lot older, not necessarily that there is anything more shady going on.


----------



## Cath.S.

Bastoune said:
			
		

> That term "*garcon-jouet*" is just a direct translation of "toy-boy" that someone decided to use. I can't imagine why its usage seems to *traumatise* *a certain poster *so much!


Ledit « usage » se réduit à trois fois rien, ce qui ne fait pas grand-chose. Je ne vais pas répéter ici mon poste n°10.

Il me déplaît fortement que l'on fasse croire qu'une expression est acceptable alors qu'il ne s'agit que d'un calque servile que, de plus, quasiment personne n'utilise. Les gens sont ici pour apprendre.
---------------
"A certain poster"


----------



## online9

I can't speak for everywhere but in my part of the USA boy-toy refers to a male who is the younger sexual plaything of an older woman (or of an older man). We don't use the phrase toy-boy at all.




			
				Bastoune said:
			
		

> "Toy-boy" (a boy who is a toy) and "boy-toy" (a toy for boys) are TWO DIFFERENT THINGS.
> 
> The former is a _*male*_ who is sort of the sexual play-thing of an older woman (sort of a "kept" boy) -- ex. Ashton Kushner is said to be the *toy-boy* of Demi Moore.
> 
> The latter is a *female *who is sexually provocative -- ex. the singer Madonna was referred to as a *boy-toy* (and even wore a belt-buckle with this term on it) back in the 1980s.
> 
> That term "*garcon-jouet*" is just a direct translation of "toy-boy" that someone decided to use. I can't imagine why its usage seems to traumatise a certain poster so much!
> 
> "Jeune amant" does not convey the strictly and solely "sexual" nature of the relationship that "toy-boy" implies ("amant" is a "lover" -- and "toy-boy" is more like a younger guy exploited for his sexual abilities, not for love...)
> 
> So far, Karine's contribution is the best: "JEUNE ETALON"!


----------



## Elizabeththefirst

I am more familiar with "boy-toy" which connotes only the age difference. Another term which could be for either sex - "eye candy" which is intended to mean from a female perspective "someone male who is attractive physically". In french perhaps " un bon-bon pour les yeux". I am not aware that the term is used by men about women.


----------



## LaCigognePerchée

Bastoune said:


> "Toy-boy" (a boy who is a toy) and "boy-toy" (a toy for boys) are TWO DIFFERENT THINGS.
> 
> The former is a _*male*_ who is sort of the sexual play-thing of an older woman (sort of a "kept" boy) -- ex. Ashton Kushner is said to be the *toy-boy* of Demi Moore.
> 
> The latter is a *female *who is sexually provocative -- ex. the singer Madonna was referred to as a *boy-toy* (and even wore a belt-buckle with this term on it) back in the 1980s.
> 
> That term "*garcon-jouet*" is just a direct translation of "toy-boy" that someone decided to use. I can't imagine why its usage seems to traumatise a certain poster so much!
> 
> "Jeune amant" does not convey the strictly and solely "sexual" nature of the relationship that "toy-boy" implies ("amant" is a "lover" -- and "toy-boy" is more like a younger guy exploited for his sexual abilities, not for love...)
> 
> So far, Karine's contribution is the best: "JEUNE ETALON"!



Moi, je trouve que le "giton" d'egueule est parfait aussi : un mignon garçon dédié au(x) plaisir(s) de la dame, comme on disait des "mignons" d'Henri III... personnellement j'adopte !


----------



## Keith Bradford

What a pity that a couple of our American respondents tell us that the US version is boy-toy.  Where does that come from?  In English (even AE) the adjective comes before the noun.

Plastic toy, mechanical toy, wooden toy, girl toy, boy toy... are TOYS.
School boy, messenger boy, newspaper boy, house boy, toy boy... are BOYS.


----------



## Grop

Keith Bradford said:


> In English (even AE) the adjective comes before the noun.



Bien entendu, chaque règle a des exceptions .


----------



## timpeac

Keith Bradford said:


> What a pity that a couple of our American respondents tell us that the US version is boy-toy.  Where does that come from?  In English (even AE) the adjective comes before the noun.
> 
> Plastic toy, mechanical toy, wooden toy, girl toy, boy toy... are TOYS.
> School boy, messenger boy, newspaper boy, house boy, toy boy... are BOYS.


But it does here too. I've personally only come across "toy boy" and here we have a boy (noun) described as a toy (adjective) of an older lady. Apparently in US English a "boy toy" is a toy (noun) described by "boy" as an adjective meaning "for boys", eg a sexually alluring woman.


----------



## online9

> But it does here too. I've personally only come across "toy boy" and here we have a boy (noun) described as a toy (adjective) of an older lady. Apparently in US English a "boy toy" is a toy (noun) described by "boy" as an adjective meaning "for boys", eg a sexually alluring woman.



In US English, a "boy toy" is a boy or man enjoyed by an older woman, not the woman herself.

When I say "boy toy," "toy" is definitely a noun.  

I'm not sure about "boy:" it could be heard as an adjective describing "toy," but I think the intonation used when this expression is spoken is more like that of a two-noun (or multiple-noun) phrase, similar to other multiple-noun phrases such as "singer-songwriter" (noun-noun) or "judge advocate general" (noun noun adjective).


----------



## wildan1

I believe I have heard _toy boy_ and _boy toy_ used interchangeably in AE.

And the older person in the mix isn't always a woman!


----------



## online9

> And the older person in the mix isn't always a woman!



true, thanks for the correction


----------

